# Adding Tri bar di2 shifters (SW-R671) to Trek Madone 5.9



## cmclean3 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm struggling to confirm any information online so i'm hoping someone here can help. I’ve ordered some tri bars and want to add them to my 2013 Trek Madone 5.9 and then install Di2 Tri bar shifters (SW-R671).

The tri bars are clip on/clip off so ideally I’d like to be able to plug in and remove the Di2 shifters every time I add or remove the bars for road/tri events and training. Does anyone know if this is possible or will I need to configure the setup each time it changes thru a computer connection. If this is the case it seems that I should buy the Pc connector (SM-PCE1) as well so I don’t have to make several trips to the LBS each time i change setup. If not it seems plausible I can get away without buying the costly pc connector if its set up the first time correctly and the system remembers the settings each time I plug and unplug the tri shifters.

My second question is related to the existing junction box and whether I need a new one or can plug the tri shifters into the current control levers (ST-6770). I can’t seem to find an existing 3 or 5 port junction box with codes SM-EW90A/B, the only external junction box is the front junction part SM-EW67A which is used for checking the battery/adjusting the derailleur so I assume this is the same thing? Can anyone confirm that this needs to be replaced to add the Tri shifters and I do need to buy a SM-EW90B (5 port) junction to be able to plug them in?

Lastly I think its going to be a yes but can anyone confirm that I need to buy electric wires or do they come with the tri bar shifters?


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

I have the di2 9000 set with clip on aerobars and SW-R671 shifters on them. 
You can disconnect/reconnect the SW-R671 from the junction box whenever you decide to take your clip ons off without having to program them each time. However, you may have to do an initial programming on your first time to make everything read with each other. The shifters have wires connected to them already.

No clue if you can plug the shifters into your levers and make it work. However, if you get the 5 port junction box it'll be much easier and cleaner to remove the wires. Otherwise you have wires hanging out of your hoods as you wouldn't want to wrap them inside your bar tape. 

I'd say just to go ahead and buy it. Plug them into the shifters, update software, if it doesn't work then buy the 5port junction box. There are several on ebay as low as $124.


----------

